# My first set of twins was born last night! PICS



## boykin2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Title says it all! I am so happy especially since the mom was only a year old and this was her first birth. I thought ewe lambs usually had single births? 

Anyway the twins are both boys!!!  :/
Really makes me sad because i wanted all girls this year and so far i have 4 boys and 1 girl! 

Here is a picture! They are so tiny compared to all my single births!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks! I know they are SO cute. I only wish they would have been girls


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel your pain, my goats have had a bunch of boys this year, too!  Just curious...is your ram young?  I've found often young bucks throw more buck kids their first year, then even out in later seasons.  Wondering if rams are similar...


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

I actually bought all my ewes pregnant this year! ( this is my first time raising sheep ) But the guy i bought them from had one older ram and younger ram in the pen with all the ewes so he wasnt sure which ram bred which. But yes it is a possibility that a young ram was the father to all my lambs.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 9, 2011)




----------

